# January Fishing Special



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys it is that time of year again for the winter 2cool special.

$350 for 3 guys 1/2 day trip Arties only!

Just mention this 2cool special to receive the discount from me.

Happy Holidays!!


----------

